# Season starts 1/10/10



## 7hpjim (Dec 24, 2009)

Saw an ad for AX Men on the history channel last night, said new season will start on Jan. 10.


----------



## Echo6 Sierra (Dec 24, 2009)

I caught that myself.. I'm wondering if Dwayne & Dustin will be back on the Pihl crew this year ....


----------



## rubygal (Dec 25, 2009)

Dwayne and Dustin will not be back, but Melvin will be on the Pihl crew...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmm. 

No Dustin or Doo-Wop?? I hope there's some lovable characters that are remotely close to those two.

Horray for season 3!!


----------



## rubygal (Dec 27, 2009)

looks like the new guy in the swamp is going to be a hoot...


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 27, 2009)

i got one how the hell did the 460 that was under water start and cut if it was submerged? am i missing something?


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 5, 2010)

WHOO HOOOOO!!!!!!

But yea, I'm with you wv,
Admittedly it looks cool!?



wvlogger said:


> i got one how the hell did the 460 that was under water start and cut if it was submerged? am i missing something?


----------



## blackdiesel (Jan 5, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> i got one how the hell did the 460 that was under water start and cut if it was submerged? am i missing something?



if you have a DVR slow it down and watch it closer. i know they show it coming out of the water first then cutting the log (BS!) But youll notice when they do the scene change and come back the power head is dry. little trick photography... fooled me at first too


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 5, 2010)

blackdiesel said:


> if you have a DVR slow it down and watch it closer. i know they show it coming out of the water first then cutting the log (BS!) But youll notice when they do the scene change and come back the power head is dry. little trick photography... fooled me at first too



oh i see now


----------



## headleyj (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm ready for the season to start! For some reason I love that show. I try and look pat the foolish parts of it (ie; ratings inspired dialogue/ arguments, etc).

I think since we burn wood for heat it's interesting for me to see new ideas/ techniques used for large log transportaion. I'd be lyin if I said I never thought about rigging up a skyline on our hilly property


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 5, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> i got one how the hell did the 460 that was under water start and cut if it was submerged? am i missing something?




It's Stihl magic!


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 5, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> It's Stihl magic!



to fun rep yah when i can


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

It was already running, you can't stop a stihl, especially when it has a 42" bar.


----------



## little possum (Jan 6, 2010)

Seen that Swamp loggers was coming on 1-15-10. Looking forward to having something to watch, even if they have drama, its better than alot of things on the 500 channels.


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 8, 2010)

headleyj said:


> I'm ready for the season to start! For some reason I love that show. I try and look pat the foolish parts of it (ie; ratings inspired dialogue/ arguments, etc).
> 
> I think since we burn wood for heat it's interesting for me to see new ideas/ techniques used for large log transportaion. I'd be lyin if I said I never thought about rigging up a skyline on our hilly property



YADDA, YADDA, YADDA...

Come on, were all suffering from CAD, we love to see guys running saws(that know how to use them) when the weather keeps us from being out doing it?
Right!?

Or do I just have it bad?

Can't wait till Sunday Night! And I have to stay up for this!
I have to get up @ 04:00 everymorning for work!


----------



## Freyboy23 (Jan 10, 2010)

little possum said:


> Seen that Swamp loggers was coming on 1-15-10. Looking forward to having something to watch, even if they have drama, its better than alot of things on the 500 channels.





I am with you on that man!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Wonder if Melvin got speared by that log coming in thru the yarder?


----------



## headleyj (Jan 11, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Wonder if Melvin got speared by that log coming in thru the yarder?



highly doubt it really - if he had I doon't think they would have left us hanging like that...it's all about ratings right?

Likes:
Brownings call on the yarder and his new mantra of "work smarter, not harder"

Pihl's call on hiring Melvin - he needed someone - Mike seemed to be portrayed as a bit passive last year until the very end of the season

Dislikes:
"Swamp Thing" - seems like he's acting childish since there's a camera around....time will tell though.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jan 11, 2010)

They need to make a new show with the Rygaards as school teachers!. Talk about a interesting show!.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 13, 2010)

headleyj said:


> highly doubt it really - if he had I doon't think they would have left us hanging like that...it's all about ratings right?
> 
> Likes:
> Brownings call on the yarder and his new mantra of "work smarter, not harder"
> ...




I agree with most of that...
Mike Pihl needed a hired gun/ramrod. It's not that he's soft, but would rather not have to get his BP to the boiling point having to deal with inept employees....been there, done that.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 13, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I agree with most of that...
> Mike Pihl needed a hired gun/ramrod. It's not that he's soft, but would rather not have to get his BP to the boiling point having to deal with inept employees....been there, done that.



yeah it seemed like he was trying to do too much on his own last season....business side in the office and out in the field. Hope Melvin works out for him - He seems like a good guy. Shoot I hope it works out well for ALL the crews!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 13, 2010)

Watched a rebroadcast of the series opener... It is beyond me why the History Channel is facinated with retards that haul salvage logs out of the water... It detracts from the seriousness of the show.

Ugh... 

Gary


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Logs I thought that guy was an alligator wrastlin', tobaccy chewin', headcase.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 14, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Watched a rebroadcast of the series opener... It is beyond me why the History Channel is facinated with retards that haul salvage logs out of the water... It detracts from the seriousness of the show.
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> Gary



Cuz....Swamp Thang Man is a larger than life character, Gary...like you are!
But in all seriousness....the lumber sawn out of those old logs can bring big $$, if someone has their mind set on buying it. But it appears that neither of the water loggers are rolling in $$ either...


----------

